# And Still, Fringe Groups Argue for WOLF Protection....



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

Here is a statement from RMEF President, David Allen, in response to efforts by lame groups like Defenders of Wildlife and Greater Yellowstone Coalition to convince officials to allow a buffer zone to protect wolves from state managed hunting.

David Allen, RMEF President to Montana Fish, Wildlife, and Parks Commissioner


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

IB, aren't we now due for another one of your rants about how we need to "manage" predators? I think we should just keep protecting wolves because they only eat grass, roots, and bugs anyway...


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks for the info klbzdad. The fringe elements of the Eco elites will always find a way to stifle and battle sportsman's efforts on the wolf front, it is their "cash cow" and they don't want to lose that!

http://green.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/11/ ... llowstone/


----------

